# HAMRADIO MARKET > ซื้อ-ขาย วิทยุสื่อสารและอุปกรณ์ >  YAESU VX-8GR APRS®/GPS Dual Band 144/430 MHz (ของใหม่)

## Import

*YAESU VX-8GR* APRS®/GPS Dual Band Version of the VX-8R Series of Handheld เป็นเครื่องที่ออกแบบมาใช้ในงานที่ทรหดได้ กันน้ำได้ลึก 1 เมตรภายในเวลา 30 นาที, มี GPS ใส่มาให้ในตัวไม่ต้องไปซื้อออฟชั่นเพิ่ม, ภาครับกว้างตั้งแต่ 108 MHz - 999.9000 MHz และลูกเล่นอื่นๆอีกมากมายศึกษาได้จากลิ้งก์ด้านล่างครับ 

*เพิ่มเติม* ออฟชั่นของ VX-8GR ทุกอย่างยินดีรับสั่งนะครับ
- ซองหนัง (CSC-95)
- แท่นชาร์จ (CD-41)
- แบตเตอรี่ 1,800 มิลิแอมป์ (FNB-102LI)
- แพคถ่านแบบใช้ถ่านขนาด AA 3 ก้อน (FBA-39) 

*รายละเอียดเพิ่มเติมตามลิ้งก์นี้* : http://www.yaesu.com/indexvs.cfm?cmd...5&isArchived=0

*รูปภาพ*




*ราคา :* 14,500 บาท อุปกรณ์ครบยกกล่องครับ สนใจรายละเอียดเพิ่มเติมโทรมานะครับ

*วิธีการรับสินค้า :* EMS ทั่วประเทศ

จัดส่งได้ภายใน 1 ถึง 2 วัน หลังจากได้รับยืนยันการชำระเงิน

*สนใจรายละเอียดเพิ่มเติมโทร :* 


ส่งคุณ พงษ์วริษฐ์ (นครราชสีมา) EMS = EI164964708TH  วันที่ 19/05/54
ส่งคุณ พงษ์วริษฐ์ (นครราชสีมา) EMS = EH240495248TH  วันที่ 24/05/54 (อุปกรณ์ออฟชั่นต่างๆ)
ส่งคุณ CDI22E (บางพลี) EMS = EH747151501TH  วันที่ 05/07/54
ส่งคุณ ชาติชาย (ปากช่อง) EMS = EI015262215TH  วันที่ 13/09/54 
ส่งคุณ รณสิทธิ์ (สามเสนใน) EMS = EI536298409TH  วันที่ 03/02/55 
ส่งคุณ วีระชน (นครราชสีมา) EMS = EI761272752TH  วันที่ 18/02/55 (ซองหนัง)
ส่งคุณ สมภพ (ศรีสะเกษ) EMS = EI881465406TH  วันที่ 23/04/55
ส่งคุณ อภิชาติ (ปลวกแดง) EMS = EJ193062405TH  วันที่ 22/08/55 (แบต 1,800 mAh)
ส่งคุณ วิภาดา (สมุทรสาคร) EMS = EJ486244312TH  วันที่ 13/02/56
ส่งคุณ บัณฑิตย์ (สมุทรสาคร) EMS = EJ889309565TH  วันที่ 18/03/56 (แบต+กล่องราง)
ส่งคุณ ชลียา (บางบาล) EMS = EK820540925TH  วันที่ 17/01/57 (FNB-102LI + CSC-95)
ส่งคุณ ศราวุฒิ (เมืองปาน) EMS = EK489314573TH  วันที่ 17/01/57 (CSC-95)
ส่งคุณ ร.ท.หรัณย์ (ราชบุรี) EMS = EN116320107TH  วันที่ 30/04/58
ส่งคุณ ร.ท.หรัณย์ (ราชบุรี) EMS = EN340607035TH  วันที่ 25/05/58 (CSC-95) 



*ป.ล. ท่านที่สนใจสินค้ารุ่นอื่นๆ นอกเหนือจากที่นำมาลงไว้ ติดต่อเข้ามาได้นะครับ*

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ชลียา (บางบาล) EMS = EK820540925TH  วันที่ 17/01/57 (FNB-102LI + CSC-95)
ส่งคุณ ศราวุฒิ (เมืองปาน) EMS = EK489314573TH  วันที่ 17/01/57 (CSC-95)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ร.ท.หรัณย์ (ราชบุรี) EMS = EN116320107TH  วันที่ 30/04/58

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ร.ท.หรัณย์ (ราชบุรี) EMS = EN340607035TH  วันที่ 25/05/58 (CSC-95)

----------

